# October 2012 SE Exam - The Aftermath



## Chosen One (Oct 29, 2012)

Without problem-specific details, what did everyone think of the exam?

I only took the lateral portion, but personally I thought it was pretty fair. Most of the material was exactly what I expected although there were less bridge questions than my first attempt, and I thought some of the multiple choice were poorly worded. I think the afternoon was reasonable.


----------



## ipswitch (Oct 29, 2012)

I definitely needed to do problems faster.


----------



## Chosen One (Oct 29, 2012)

After 48 hours to digest the exam, I think I stand a good chance at passing based on previous experience with this exam.

I blitzed through at least 20 morning problems and then knew how to approach almost all of the other problems although I'd conservatively say 30/40 is reasonable. I'm sure I did something boneheaded on a couple and a few I narrowed down to (2) answers before choosing one or the other.

For the afternoon, I was able to complete 3 of the 4 problems with what I thought was a clear and complete solution. The most difficult afternoon problem (which was #3) I saved for last and only left about 40 minutes to finish. I was able to get about half of it done and had to write out how I would approach the remaining solution so I know I won't get full credit on that one. I'd say 7-10/40 x (3) questions and then maybe 4-5/10 on the last one so that would put me right around 70%.

I just hope I pass and can be finished with this exam because I don't want to study another 3 months in the spring. Now for the torture of the 2 month wait.


----------



## ADB (Oct 30, 2012)

It is painful to go over the exam problems in your head afterwards and to recount mistakes and what should have been done under rushed conditions. On top of that we are prohibited from discussing problems afterwards.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 30, 2012)

thats why it is best not to think about silly ;-)


----------



## Layman (Oct 30, 2012)

ipswitch said:


> I definitely needed to do problems faster.


I took the bridge lateral the second time and morning section felt more difficult than spring. I finished 31 out of 40 and guessed for the rest. But the afternoon seems easy for me.


----------



## dakota_79 (Oct 30, 2012)

I feel your guys' pain. The apex of the pain probably comes in about 2-3 weeks, when the wait still seems millenia away but the second-guessing is getting even worse as the memory of it all gets hazier. Best of luck to you all!


----------



## Layman (Nov 1, 2012)

*As a bridge guy I commented on the exam survey questionnaire just received from NCEES that: suggest to create Morning sections specifically for bridge Engineers. We don't likely to use the Building knowledge that accounts for 80% of the sections. I hope every bridge engineer can do the same.*


----------



## McEngr (Nov 2, 2012)

As Dakota mentioned, I can feel your pain. If you think it's tough now, just wait until this board gets flooded with the "I PASSED" "FAILED" comments... I was one of the last to know by the wonderful Oregon state board.

For now, I would focus on what accomplishments you made (ie Chosen one getting approx 30/40 in the morning is outstanding!!), and just try to not worry about the details you forgot...

I know it's easier said than done, but I can guarantee many of you performed better than the devil on your shoulder is telling you... BELIEVE!

FWIW: I have felt very grateful for the recognition of passing the SE. It's a great accomplishment, but you can't rest on that... you must still prove yourself everyday. ALL THE BEST, Ryan


----------



## McEngr (Nov 2, 2012)

Layman said:


> *As a bridge guy I commented on the exam survey questionnaire just received from NCEES that: suggest to create Morning sections specifically for bridge Engineers. We don't likely to use the Building knowledge that accounts for 80% of the sections. I hope every bridge engineer can do the same.*


Layman, I think what you're asking is for there to be a structural bridge engineer license and a structural building engineer license. Thoughts?


----------



## Layman (Nov 2, 2012)

McEngr said:


> Layman said:
> 
> 
> > *As a bridge guy I commented on the exam survey questionnaire just received from NCEES that: suggest to create Morning sections specifically for bridge Engineers. We don't likely to use the Building knowledge that accounts for 80% of the sections. I hope every bridge engineer can do the same.*
> ...


My suggestion, if adotpted, would certainly lead to your interpretation.

I understand the administration/social costs issuing two different types of structural engineering licenses might be too much.

So the other way I would suggest to make bridge guys' life a bit easier is to add more non-code related, or theoretical, questions in the morning sections.


----------



## Formula1251 (Nov 3, 2012)

McEngr said:


> Layman, I think what you're asking is for there to be a structural bridge engineer license and a structural building engineer license. Thoughts?


I'm a bridge guy, and took the bridge afternoon portion. Splitting the exam would then make two separate authority titles, which I don't think is necessary (the fundamental overlap is just too substantial). I understood at the outset that I would have to spend more time studying less familiar material, and at the end of it all, I am better for it. For a mastery-level exam, it definitely should test beyond just one's specialty. If anything, I feel I had an advantage in the morning when it came to the AASHTO code, as those were rather straightforward for me.

Following preparation and examination, I really think that people should hold an SE authority to lead major design efforts. The level of understanding becomes much deeper, which is very important, especially when public saftey is of paramount importance.

Good luck to all! Stay optimistic, even in light of potential bad news.


----------



## daedalus34r (Nov 27, 2012)

McEngr said:


> Layman said:
> 
> 
> > *As a bridge guy I commented on the exam survey questionnaire just received from NCEES that: suggest to create Morning sections specifically for bridge Engineers. We don't likely to use the Building knowledge that accounts for 80% of the sections. I hope every bridge engineer can do the same.*
> ...


IMO this would be a terrible idea. If a bridge engineer is not capable of answering the simpler AM building questions and instead wants a substituted set of questions, honestly i don't have much faith in his or her capabilities. As it stands the bridge questions are easily 25% of the set of 40, i think that is pretty fair balance. For the building folks it means we do need to read through the monster AASHTO if we want to get those questions correct and pass. Simply ignoring those bridge AM questions is a recipe for failure.


----------



## Porta John (Dec 6, 2012)

just saw on NCEES in the December licensure exchange letter that the grading workshop for the SE exam is December 6-8 (aka NOW!). Does anyone have an idea as to how long it typically takes beyond the grading workshop for results to be released? Just curious if I will find out that I need to begin studying again after the holidays or before... haha


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 6, 2012)

^^ The SE results will be given after the other PE exams.

Basically, expect to get something after x-mas.


----------



## Chosen One (Dec 6, 2012)

If my memory is correct, the scoring session in the spring was the first of June and results were released about 2 weeks later. I know I had my results last fall a couple days before Christmas so hopefully it will be the same this year.


----------



## McEngr (Dec 6, 2012)

I think for the April 2012 exam, they posted the pass rates about a week after the workshop. Then, it was another week for those that were able to log on to the NCEES website.


----------



## ipswitch (Dec 16, 2012)

McEngr:

Are you suggesting you can get 30/40; guessing on the last 10 and do well on the afternoon practical ans still pass?


----------



## McEngr (Dec 18, 2012)

Yes - I believe I averaged 30/40 on both the lateral and the vertical. The lateral morning portion - I was so confident that I felt that I didn't miss one. Nonetheless, I probably only passed 3 out of 4 in the morning and aced only 2 of the 4 afternoon problems on both. I think I squeeked by on 2 of the 4 on both days...


----------



## ipswitch (Dec 18, 2012)

You put in quite a bit of time studying for all that though. I'm sure it didn't come easy.


----------



## bassplayer45 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hello all, finally getting into posting on this board. Managed to pass the Vertical Portion of the bridges module on the second attempt. First attempt was a dismal 17-40 with a needs improvement, un-acceptable, and acceptable in the afternoon. Thankfully the extra studying paid off and i was able to pass it on the second try. Now getting ready to hunker down to study for my first attempt at the Lateral Bridge Module. The passing rate is daunting i must say, being so low.


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 19, 2012)

^^ It might seem daunting but don't let that scare you. If you put the work in, you will pass it.

Plus, there are many people around here that could help too.


----------

